# Show Us Your Orange Watches!



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

I must admit that I love a bit of orange! Recently acquired this big lump. What other orange watches are out there?!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

No thread about orange watches would be complete without this classic


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I did have this one from Vinbo, until he bought it back off me:










And now I've bought it back off him again, but with a new black case and strap fitted... :lol:

The only orange one left in my collection is this one, also from Vinbo:










:thumbsup:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

I dont have an Orange coloured watch but I do have a watch called Orange :yes:


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

OK I'm up for a bit of love of the orange today










Where would we be without a Monstrum in out midsts










Orient Retro Future Aeroplane

And finally powered by the crystallised love juice of Satan himself










Fell out of a tree the other day wearing that. The watch faired better than I did!

Frank

PS I notice a very important orange player missing from the thread so far......... Come on, you know who you are!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

And on a Toshi to boot -


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh gods, once Shawn sees this...









Only orange bit I have...


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

does this count?


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Oh gods, once Shawn sees this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I don't think you're trying hard enough! :wink2:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

This is as orangey as I can muster;










I will make it my personal aim to purchase an orange watch post haste.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

You can't have too much orange


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Orange hands (more orange than they look in the pic)


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

I was wearing this on Sunday, so so this picture is being posted for the second time in three days....

*1960s Tavernier Automatic, 21 Jewel ETA 2872 movement, 20 ATM Jenny 1939 case*


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i have this one orangey red all the best woody77


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This is my only orange watch


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's my only orange one at the moment but I do like orange so will prob end up with another at some time!










Not my pic sorry I've not taken one and cant be bothered to get camera out this time of night.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I think there is enough orange on this one to qualify


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Markybirch said:


> I dont have an Orange coloured watch but I do have a watch called Orange :yes:


That does look very nice. My problem is that I want the BlackTie 5517. Will it ever get released? :wallbash:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Oh Shauneo! Shauneo, wherefore art thou Shauneo?

Deny thy orange and refuse thy name.

pay attention, engage your brain, Shakespeare doth rock!


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Vostok Eruope from me


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Seiko 5 Sport.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Heres my Orange contributions.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Ooh I can play with my lump of orangey goodness 

Need to update the picture as the lume in the hands has faded but haven't had a nice bright day to do so B)


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

I have an orange to offer:-










ATB,

Defender :biker:.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

hotmog said:


> Markybirch said:
> 
> 
> > I dont have an Orange coloured watch but I do have a watch called Orange :yes:
> ...


According to Dan, hopefully sometime in 2012. However seen as the 9411 has taken nearly 2 years and I'm still waiting delivery, I wont hold my breath on that one


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

Obviously not many estate agents on this forum - Otherwise this thread would be full of pictures of bright orange Planet Oceans!!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

desmondus rotundus said:


> Oh Shauneo! Shauneo, wherefore art thou Shauneo?
> 
> Deny thy orange and refuse thy name.
> 
> pay attention, engage your brain, Shakespeare doth rock!


 will get on it laterz


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GASHEAD said:


> Really? I don't think you're trying hard enough! :wink2:


No, I'm not!!  Orange and yellow are two colours missing in my watch bow. I love this thing below though!



chocko said:


>


Not because of the colour but that case! Beasty!

I wouldn't mind an orange Doxa though...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

I am in orange Stepp'd in so far, that, should I wade no more,Returning were as tedious as go o'er.








Shaun


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> Oh Shauneo! Shauneo, wherefore art thou Shauneo?
> 
> Deny thy orange and refuse thy name.


 :rofl2: Everyone's gone made here lately.


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

jbw said:


> Heres my Orange contributions.


my fav 2 orange watches!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a bit of orange. there is just somethink i like about this watch all the best woody77 , and thanks for the forum as i got her in a trade.


----------



## 1475lee (Mar 15, 2011)

now i want an orange watch.


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

me too, lol


----------



## GRONJ43 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just received this one :thumbsup:

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/322/img3067u.jpg


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Had this one, sold it to Mach though :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

hippo said:


> Had this one, sold it to Mach though :lol:


 :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Mutley said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Had this one, sold it to Mach though :lol:
> ...


We may laugh now, he'll kill us when he sees though!!!


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

No Orange at the moment, but I have reserved a Steinhart Grand Prix LE and here is a computer generated image (the real deal is due in the next two/three months)










Everything bar the watch face and hands has arrived and the case looks like this:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Redd said:


> No Orange at the moment, but I have reserved a Steinhart Grand Prix LE and here is a computer generated image (the real deal is due in the next two/three months)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm, now I do like that...a lot


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

My only current bit of Orange


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dowsing said:


> My only current bit of Orange


Hah! Now I know where I'd seen that GMT hand on the Steinhart Aviation before!


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Sadly the only orange i have in my collection is these, An Atlantic Marster Mariner and an Edox Kingstar both with orange accents.



















Sorry for the poor photos [note to self, I must try harder].

steve


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I was thinking i dont have a orange watch.










But i was wrong.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

This Effort has a smattering of orange


----------



## darylglynn (Mar 21, 2011)

Gashead, could you email me pkease re dynamic. Lobg time listener, first time caller.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't believe that no one's posted the classic Seiko 6139 Pepsi/Pogue yet...so here's mine!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I can't believe that no one's posted the classic Seiko 6139 Pepsi/Pogue yet...so here's mine!


We were all waiting for yours  . It's probably the one in better shape on the whole forum :thumbsup:


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

V E


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sangman2000 said:


>


I saw one of these the other day on the wrist of a guy that was having a coffee next to me. They are a lot nicer than they look on the photos but what caught my attention was its size! They are bigger than I've imagined, lot's of presence on the guy's wrist! In fact it was too big for him, he had a wrist somewhere between 6 and 6.5... I almost offered myself to buy the watch from him


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Partial to a bit of orange, but just the Doxa & Autavia are currently in my possession.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Got a thing for orange, myself...I live in Florida, so it's what we do. ardon:




























And this has a little bit of orange in it...










:drinks:


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

My very orange PO


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Piemuncher22 said:


> Obviously not many estate agents on this forum - Otherwise this thread would be full of pictures of bright orange Planet Oceans!!!!





hilly10 said:


> My very orange PO


There, you're prayers have been answered


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

My little bit of orange......


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Piemuncher22 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously not many estate agents on this forum - Otherwise this thread would be full of pictures of bright orange Planet Oceans!!!!
> ...


I am no Estate Agent. And now the orange strap as gone,and the bracelet is king


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

hilly10 said:


> I am no Estate Agent. And now the orange strap as gone,and the bracelet is king


Good move, I know a lot of people are big fans of orange watches, but that wasn't orange... it was *ORANGE*!!


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

rednotdead said:


> My little bit of orange......


Nice watch. Not so sure about the piece of junk HIFI it's sat on


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Redd said:


> rednotdead said:
> 
> 
> > My little bit of orange......
> ...


That Glycine's very tasty....


----------



## rednotdead (Jan 18, 2008)

Redd said:


> rednotdead said:
> 
> 
> > My little bit of orange......
> ...


 :tongue2: The Cyrus kit has gone, replaced by lovely shiny naim components :thumbup:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Here are my past orange watches:

Certina DS2










Glycine Airman



















Tag Heuer Super Pro (Not technically an orange watch, but the strap counts!)










Doxa 300t reissue










cont


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Unterwasser










O&W Vintage










Mark


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Beauty!



Sparky said:


>


And pretty rare stuff... that was a 500 edition?



Sparky said:


>


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

My two....










In my mind I had an image of the two watches on my wrist holding an orange. We don't have any oranges in the house so I'm holding a banana- it doesn't quite work in the same way......


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

stradacab said:


> My two....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first thing I thought when I saw that image was that you had a pair of Balls on your wrist and the banana was the punch line


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> stradacab said:
> 
> 
> > My two....
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

New arrival

Heuer Calculator Black face with hints of orange.

Now on a Black Toshi with Orange stitching


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

My little bit of (vintage-ish) orange...

Sorry for the crappy photo, I really must learn how to take good pics one day.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

j4ckal said:


> My little bit of (vintage-ish) orange...
> 
> Sorry for the crappy photo, I really must learn how to take good pics one day.


Well, I think it's a very good shot! But then again, I think it's impossible to get a bad one from such a wonderful watch!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi all the best woody77.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

woody77 said:


> hi all the best woody77.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Everybody seems to have two.Well heres mine.



















Cheers....................Terry


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi all the best woody77.


hi nice link very good flim imho all the best woody77.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

j4ckal said:


> My little bit of (vintage-ish) orange...
> 
> Sorry for the crappy photo, I really must learn how to take good pics one day.


I reckon that's a pretty cool pic j4ckal...was that with a DSLR or a PAS (point and shoot)?


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I reckon that's a pretty cool pic j4ckal...was that with a DSLR or a PAS (point and shoot)?


Well thankyou. No its just a point and shoot, casio ex-fc100 I think the model number is.

Cheers.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Markybirch said:


> I dont have an Orange coloured watch but I do have a watch called Orange :yes:


Forgot, I've this as well............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve only just noticed this thread,well I have been somewhat busy 

Apart from one noticable hideously monstrous exception a superb collection of watches on show :thumbup:

Here`s my offering to the prceedings...

*Orient M-Force CEX04001MO, cal.46G41 21 Jewels*










Oh & Mr.Hipperson, I do hope you`ve made a will, cause you are soo dead :dwarf: :death: :bangin: :hunter: :butcher: :assassin: :lol:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve only just noticed this thread,well I have been somewhat busy
> 
> Apart from one noticable hideously monstrous exception a superb collection of watches on show :thumbup:
> 
> ...


hi you do not like my kahuna then? but it is orange all the best woody77.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Late again! :angel_not:

There can be only *ONE*

Doxa SUB300T Professional Circa 1970










As I had a pretend one before

SUB750T










Then there was this



















Why, oh why, oh why did I sell it? :wallbash:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi just got this lovey watch imho off the forum and i just love the the face and the orange hand have had this one on a lot since it came all the best woody77 and a but( THANK YOU TO RLT FOR THE FORUM ) and the forum member your a star sir.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry to say that I sold the opening watch in this thread. To buy this!










Love it, love it, love it!!!


----------



## vinnyp (Feb 8, 2010)

Does this count?................


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

vinnyp said:


> Does this count?................
> 
> I think so!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GASHEAD said:


>


They are both great but I think I like that one better! Good move!


----------

